# Identifying Classical Music- Aviation/Horns?



## 4and20bluebird (Feb 10, 2018)

It is a piece of music with the sound of aviation, triumph with a little adventure/danger, mainly with horns and full orchestra..
A portion is similar to the beginning of the Star Wars end title theme, just as it begins (the sort of augmented stabbing string sound just as the credits show up just before the main theme starts)
It repeats and alternates between ascending triumphant horns (the call) and the augmented string sound (as the answer) back and forth.

I always think of an old fashioned pilot in a bi-plane (possibly going to war)

Thanks in advance if this is too abstract!


----------

